# Delta scrollsaw



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

Any thoughts on this saw would be welcome.........
http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3473292813.html


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about scroll saws but era of manufacture and who made it - it cannot be junk.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

That is what I was thinkin but was hoping one of the scroll guys or Greg to chime in.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like a steal, buy it. I recently purchased a 21" Excalibur for way more money and I am very happy with the saw. Can you get blades for that lovely piece of iron?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Sounds like a steal, buy it. I recently purchased a 21" Excalibur for way more money and I am very happy with the saw. Can you get blades for that lovely piece of iron?



I have no clue on blades but assume so. It is a cool looking piece. Look really nice against its big brother -my bandsaw.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2012)

If it doesn't have variable speed (not likely on older machines) it's easy enough to run it trhough a router variable speed control.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> If it doesn't have variable speed (not likely on older machines) it's easy enough to run it trhough a router variable speed control.



It says it does and what is the big black knob with the numbers- looks like a speed control to me. I have emailed them so maybe????


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh wow! Man I would be all over that thing. If it will run I'd roll the dice for sure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Oh wow! Man I would be all over that thing. If it will run I'd roll the dice for sure.



I probably will if they call me back. Kevin I did not link these pics or whatever you do to keep them. Can you do your magic??


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 12, 2012)

Another Sweet looking piece of vintage iron. I would be all over that.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry I'm late to the party. An all cast iron and metal beauty for sure, I see them all the time on craigslist here in the detroit area. I only have 2 concerns about this machine. #1 what is the swing, 16" +? And does it take pinned or pinless blades, Pinless blades are the way to go, even if it doesn't take pinless the blade holders can be changed to the modern pinless type. Oh, I just thought of another thing to check for, does it have adjustable blade tension? For $150 bucks it would be way more solid than a big box store scroll saw. You know I have a thing for old iron, just a couple of things to look at.  plug it in and run it and see if it's smooth.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 12, 2012)

So delta milwaukee was a high end home owner grade of machine. I had a 6" jointer, it was a great tool. By the pound it is a good deal, I'd probably loof for one, but I have no space. I want a third lathe, 4' bed before I go for anything like that,


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 13, 2012)

Just for the record, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a Smarite.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 13, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Just for the record, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a Smarite.




Ok, I don't speak Canadian, what is a Smarite?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Just for the record, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a Smarite.



Thanks I think I am looking at it early afternoon.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

Pictures will be coming later today..........  Probably will put them in the old Iron section- Thanks for your input- this is one heck of a sweet little machine............... 1951 same year as it's big brother the bandsaw...........


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 13, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a Smarite.
> ...



It's a candy coated chocolate.


----------

